# Dark Ride Build



## GemmyFreak (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi! I was looking into building a dark ride, but had no idea how to hook up the motors. I've watched many videos and read many pages of websites, but I can never find what I am looking for. Basically, I am looking to run two 24v wheelchair motors to power the cart. I have no idea what the amperage is, to be honest I have no idea what amps even are. I'm just looking for what kind of battery I need to power them, and a way to hook up a switch. I dont want any fancy wireless controllers or automatic stop and start. What I had in mind was to have a switch on the back of the cart that an "employee" would flip to make the cart start and stop. So in conclusion, can anyone recommend what kind of battery or batteries to use what switch I can use to control it? (The switch can also have speed adjustment) Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## DeadSideshow (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm no expert, but if you have no idea what amps are, then you might want to learn a bit more before messing with electric motors. Read about Ohm's law, at least. I apologize if this comes off as condescending, It's just that batteries can explode if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## GemmyFreak (Sep 5, 2018)

DeadSideshow said:


> I'm no expert, but if you have no idea what amps are, then you might want to learn a bit more before messing with electric motors. Read about Ohm's law, at least. I apologize if this comes off as condescending, It's just that batteries can explode if you don't know what you're doing.


No, what you commented really helps me. It didnt come off condescending at all. I appreciate your comment and will look more into the subject. Thanks again!!!!!!


----------

